# wiring through t-top help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Hunt4Jesus

I am trying to add a new gps antennae to the boat and need to run he wire through the pole on t-top. My problem is that there are other wires ran through and I do not want to cut one just to run something. I can push a wire through, but it ends up going to the bottom of the legs of the t-top instead f curving right to the console. I am about to rip everything off i am so ticked and frustrated. How do I get this done....... Any help.....


----------



## BlueWater2

Try running somthing from the bottom up,,wire puller ??I have even used 400 pound mono. Good luck


----------



## Lil' Scout

Try using a strong magnet and a small metal washer tied to a piece of thread or powepro. Just guide the washer with the magnet.


----------



## [email protected]

I have a snake tool designed for this, It works best from the bottom up. You are more than welcome to borrow it but its in Ft walton beach. One of my guys will be going from FWB to P'cola Monday if you want I can have him meet up with you.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV

Sometimes on the initial rigging of the wires, there is no more room to get any more wires in. At this point, you find another leg to use and drill your rigging holes in it. Usually, it would be the leg opposite of the one now. If there is enough room for a wire run, you will need a stiff wire (like a snake) to push through the existing wires. Once it is where you need it, you will need a small scribe style hook to get ahold of it to pull it through the hole where the wires come out. I use an inner core from a control cable because it is small and rigid.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

or you could use an existing wire already routed.

Cut it lose and use it two pull a string or cord or the new wire(s). You could even pull some extra wires while your at it for future uses.

Just don't forget to replace or reconnect the first wire you cut lose before pulling the string or cord out.


----------



## TUBBLAWNS

> *johnsonbeachbum (4/13/2009)*or you could use an existing wire already routed.
> 
> Cut it lose and use it two pull a string or cord or the new wire(s). You could even pull some extra wires while your at it for future uses.
> 
> Just don't forget to replace or reconnect the first wire you cut lose before pulling the string or cord out.


This is a good way, again just remember to pull an extra wire or two through for future items.


----------



## Finatic

You can get a wire snake from Harbor freight for about $10....it is a stiff wire with a loop at the end that is coiled up. You can usually guide it through the wire chase, then hook the wire you want to run to it and pull it back thru. The easiest way would be to disconnect anexistingwire and use that to pull a string thru. Then use the string to pull the old wire and the new wire back thru. Whenever you do this, go ahead and add an extra string that you will leave in place so that you will have a pull string should you need one in the future. Good luck...let us know how it turns out!


----------



## David Ridenour

> *TUBBLAWNS (4/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *johnsonbeachbum (4/13/2009)*or you could use an existing wire already routed.
> 
> Cut it lose and use it two pull a string or cord or the new wire(s). You could even pull some extra wires while your at it for future uses.
> 
> Just don't forget to replace or reconnect the first wire you cut lose before pulling the string or cord out.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good way, again just remember to pull an extra wire or two through for future items.
Click to expand...

Tried and true method! You can buy wire lube to facilitate pulling it through if there is a lot of wire in your tubes. Good luck!


----------



## BIGRIGZ

I was able to use some of the wax coated nylon twine and a shop vac. 

I was able to put the shop vac where I wantedthe string to come out and feed the string from the top with the vac goin and it sucked the string right to me. Oh yea, I think I used the blower nozzle on my air compressor to help me feed the rope into the pipe.

It was just what I thought of, using whatI had,and it worked for me.........


----------



## schrock

if you use a wire snake be sure to tape the end of it before you put it in the 

pipe incase you need to get out before making it to the end if not it may get

cought on other wires and never come out or cutthe ones in the pipe


----------



## Offshore Electronics

try running from the bottom to the top with a small piece of string attached to the fish tape or whatever you are using to "snake" to the top. This allows you to grab the string with a small hook and use it to pull the wire through. I also have a few other tricks for the tough ones. Call me and we can go over your app in more detail 458-3600.

"God bless the wiring mess":angel

steve


----------



## Dan deGraaf

The best thing to use is some small diameter string or fishing line and then tie a small piece of a walmart bag to string and suck through with a shopvac. good luck


----------



## jim t

This is all GREAT information... even if it doesn't work, it's worth a try and doesn't cost a penny.

If you use a REALLY light line initially and you're afraid trying to pull the wire through will break the lead line, just do what the Navy has done for years. Go from the very thin first line to a 10# line to a 20# line to your wire. Just keep increasing the line size till you're sure the wire will make it. At that point attach a nice strong line to your wire as wellfor the next time.

Jim


----------



## Danno

Do it old school, start a string with a cloth tag on the end in one hole, hook a vacuum cleaner over the other opening and pull the string through. Now use this as pull wire to pull the GPS cable through. This has always worked for my then pulling a couple of feet or through a hundred foot of conduit.


----------



## 69Viking

> *Finatic (4/14/2009)*You can get a wire snake from Harbor freight for about $10....it is a stiff wire with a loop at the end that is coiled up. You can usually guide it through the wire chase, then hook the wire you want to run to it and pull it back thru. The easiest way would be to disconnect anexistingwire and use that to pull a string thru. Then use the string to pull the old wire and the new wire back thru. Whenever you do this, go ahead and add an extra string that you will leave in place so that you will have a pull string should you need one in the future. Good luck...let us know how it turns out!


The wire snake or also called a fish tape is your best option if you don't want to cut and use existing wires. I have a fish tape from Home Depot or Lowes that I use and the nice thing about itis the round end of the wire slides easily through the T-Top. Just make sure you put the curve in the fish tapein the right way so the natural curve of it points upward. You'll probably need two people, one to push the wire through and one to grab it at the other end. Be sure to pull a string through for future pulls should you need them.


----------



## dbyrd2100

> *dan degraaf (4/19/2009)*The best thing to use is some small diameter string or fishing line and then tie a small piece of a walmart bag to string and suck through with a shopvac. good luck


+1 Breeze Fab just put a sweet T-Top on my boat and Tim told me to use string with a small piece of foam tied to it then suck thru with a shop vac. Worked like a charm. BTW 10lb power pro works great for this.


----------

